# Ideas for new 52 gallon tank



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm hanging around trying to get some ideas for my new tank.
I'm going to setup from scratch a new 31,4x19,6x19,6 in (80x50x50 cm) open tank.
I fell in love some years ago with cichlids (parental care and colours) so I'd like to grow some of them up.
Because I'm not an expert I guessed you could give me some advice.
Of course I think the thank is too small for a Malawi or Tanganica biotope (am I wrong?) so the choice should go to an American biotope tank.
I can add to this discussion I have an external Eheim 2073 filter to be used with the tank and my water at the tap is: PH 8, KH 5 t, GH 5 t.
So, what do you think I could do with my tank?
Could you suggest me any cichlid species I can try to grow up? With which companions?
I think the PH could be easily lowered using CO2...

Thank You in advance for your suggestion

Regards

Mauro


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Mauro and Welcome to C-F!!!

Your tank is 31.5" long x 19.6" wide x 19.6" high so you might want to consider a dwarf Malawi cichlid or a Tanganyika setup with your water parameters. I am a fan of choosing fish that work with my water parameters rather than adjusting it. However, if you can choose fish locally that are raised in similar water conditions to yours, you might be better off.

What species of fish are available to you that you might want to consider? This would be easier than trying to suggest fish that may not be available to you locally.

'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus are a Tanganyikan cichlid that would be a nice choice for your taller tank. I've kept them before and they are very pretty fish that use the taller tanks very well.


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

Deeda said:


> I am a fan of choosing fish that work with my water parameters rather than adjusting it. However, if you can choose fish locally that are raised in similar water conditions to yours, you might be better off.


Me too I don't like very much to work with my water apart from CO2.
About the fish I'm not in a hurry so I'm going to look for them very carefully. Anyway I prefer let them grow in their own right native water parameter.
I tough my tank was too small for a Malawi or a Tanganika. I was scared by a lot of people telling me it was impossible... Malawi and Tanganika would go well with my PH but what about KH and GH? Do you think that introducing some right rocks I could easily increase them?

Thank You


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What you can do is take a sample of your water, approx. 2 cups or 1/2 litre in your case and place it in a clean glass container. Let the water set out overnight and then test for pH, KH and GH again. This should give you a better guess at whether your water changes at all.

I'm not a fan of depending on rocks or sand to maintain water parameters.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Mbunas for a 52 gallon tank is a good choice for from lake malawi..also water changes, water changes at least once a mth...welcome to the forum.. get a filter thats over your water volume, get a filter for a 100gl aquarium. :fish:


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

jimmie said:


> Mbunas for a 52 gallon tank is a good choice for from lake malawi


I was a little bit unsure about mbuna becasue of the width dimension of the tank. I read that this is a key to decide if you can grow those kind of fish.
I think in this case the layout of the thank should be very important to create right spaces. Isn't it?


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

Deeda said:


> What species of fish are available to you that you might want to consider?


I've just verified specialized shops in my area and I could verified that they have a wide enough choice and some of them can get fish from major European reseller.
If I am not mistaken If I went for a Malawi I should have less different fish than a Tanganyika. Is that right?
How many different couples\groups would you suggest for both cases?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Usually the footprint of the tank, length x width, is one of the main considerations when deciding on stocking cichlids because these fish establish territories for breeding and defending.

Take a look at This generalized recommendations for species for certain tank sizes for some suggestions. Keep in mind that this is just a suggested list and the tank sizes are listed in U.S. gallons and specific sizes that don't correspond to your tank size.

In my opinion, if you choose a species that reaches up to 6" in length, you will only be able to stock one species with a ratio of one male to 4 or 5 females, such as Labidochromis caeruleus and even then,it may be a tight fit once you add in decor and rock structures.

Do you have one particular species that you are interested in stocking? I understand it can be difficult to choose just one but it can at least give you a starting point.

P.S. I do want to add that L. caeruleus would probably not be an appropriate fish for a 30" long tank long term. Many Malawi Mbuna require a 4 foot long tank at a minimum for long term care with appropriate tank mates or as the sole species.


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Do you have one particular species that you are interested in stocking?


Considering Malawi lake this is my short list (from Back to nature guide to Malawi Cichlids )

Pseudotrpheus (Saulosi, Demasoni, Minutus, Pulpican, Elongatus ruarwe or Kingsizei lupingu)[/*]
Melacromys (Cyaneorhabdos)[/*]
Labidochromis (mbamba, Perlmutt, Freibergi or caeruleus)[/*]
Cynotilapia (Jalo, lion or Axelrodi)[/*]
Would be possible to put in also any auloncara?

Do Tanganyka cichlids need less room?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Off the top of my head, the Pseudotropheus saulosi would be a good choice, they are often considered appropriate for a tank your size. I can't make any suggestions on the others. I'm assuming you are referring to the Aulonocara peacocks, correct?

Tanganyika cichlids may require less room, again it depends on the species. Any of the shell dweller cichlids should be appropriate but only 1 species per tank.

You can also check out the Cichlid Profiles section Here to get a general idea of the maximum size the fish will reach and other pertinent info, including some pictures.

I know you are still trying to choose whether you want Malawi, Tanganyika or another area cichlid and I understand it can be difficult to choose just one but it can be very limited based on your tank dimensions. You could always post a new thread in one of the other forums with your tank details but you will need to choose whether you want African or New World cichlids to get the best advice.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Soulosi is a good option for this sized tank. A group of six to eight with one male would look nice. Add in a BN pleco and a few syno cats and you've got yourself a nice setup!

You could also go with shell-dwellers-as Dee mentioned-with maybe one another small tang cichlid.

I think your tank is just too small for most peacocks.


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

Deeda said:


> I know you are still trying to choose whether you want Malawi, Tanganyika or another area cichlid and I understand it can be difficult to choose just one but it can be very limited based on your tank dimensions. You could always post a new thread in one of the other forums with your tank details but you will need to choose whether you want African or New World cichlids to get the best advice.


That's true!
at the beginning, reading documents and threads, I was persuaded I hadn't any other choice than go for a New World cichlids with my tank size.
Then slowly I stared to realize that with my kind of water I could easily do something other and "dare" to think to an African tank.
Apart from the fish, a Malawi or Tanganyka tank is so "light and clean" (I don't know how to better explain my feelings in front of a such kind of aquarium).
Now I have to decide which african biotope I'd like to go for and in this part of the process fish count  
I'll follow your suggestion to post my question in the other forums here.
Anyway you helped me a lot so... *THANK YOU!*


----------



## mauog (Nov 16, 2014)

clhinds78 said:


> Soulosi is a good option for this sized tank. A group of six to eight with one male would look nice. Add in a BN pleco and a few and you've got yourself a nice setup!


Saulosi look tricky fish from the point of view of the aesthetic impact: you can see two fish in one specie  even though one male only could be unpleasant (ever from the aesthetic point speaking, ethological speaking I'm totally ignorant  )

Are Synodontis cats and plecostomus really usefull to keep the sand clean? Plecostomus isn't exactly in the biotope...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Catfish add a bit of activity to the bottom of the tank and are also used to clean up any food that the other fish miss though they do need to be fed enough to thrive. Plecostomus, especially the variety that are herbivores, are used to eat algae though many species will grow to large for smaller tanks.

Neither fish are designed to keep the sand clean or eat fish feces so it is up to the aquarist to vacuum the substrate to remove detritus or configure the water flow pattern from filters or power heads to allow the filter to pick up the detritus or move it to an area where it accumulates for easier removal.


----------

